# Fast alle Koi tot durch ausfall der Luftversorgung



## mkburg (29. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,

als ich das nachfolgende Video sah war ich mehr als schockiert, was so alles passieren kann wenn die Technik versagt und man nicht da ist.
Ob der Platz hier richtig ist, muss der Mod entscheiden, aber hier geht es wenigstens nicht in der Quaselecke unter.
Was mir auch bei dem Video unklar ist, dass dies ein 20 m³ Teich sein soll und so viel Koi da drin sind (waren).




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mr8xxnF39T8&list=TL6_tpf_0vgJ4yOTAyMjAxNg&index=2_


Michael


----------



## Bittscheidt (29. Feb. 2016)

Mir ist das vor 2 Jahren auch passiert ! Die Belüftung versagte kurz bei meinem fast komplett abgedeckten Teich. Seitdem decke ich nicht mehr ab. Hab nur ein Netz im Herbst bis alle Blätter unten sind. Sonst nix. Belüftung habe ich jetzt doppelt, für den Fall des Falles. Der Verlust war ca. 50% des Besatzes. Gottseidank hatte mein 50m³ Teich noch nicht so viele Koi. Im o.g. Beitrag hatte er wirklich tolle Koi und für einen 20m³ Teich sicherlich einen klaren Überbesatz.


----------



## DbSam (29. Feb. 2016)

Ein feiner Werbefilm. Da können sich die privaten Sender noch eine Scheibe von abschneiden.




Ja, trotzdem sehr schade um die Fische.
Aber das Mitleid geht bei der Werbung und dem Gekeife leider fast unter ...

Gruß Carsten


----------



## lotta (29. Feb. 2016)

Oha, m.M.n. ein bissel viel Fisch auf 20m³.
Ich hoffe, dass mir beim Aufdecken meines Teihes keine toten Fische entgegen kommen.
Ich kann es kaum mehr erwarten, bis dieser komische Winter endlich ein Ende nimmt.
Bine


----------



## troll20 (29. Feb. 2016)

Was mich nur wundert ist, das es trotz der Bälle dazu gekommen ist.
Denn da sollte doch noch etwas Luftaustausch stattfinden können.
Zum Besatz sag ich mal lieber nix


----------



## tosa (29. Feb. 2016)

Naja...... Es tut mir leid für den Besitzer, viel mehr für die armen Tiere die dafür nichts können.

Gut finde ich das mit dem Thema, trotz der Werbung so offensiv umgegangen wird.

Wenn ich jedoch sehe das dort der billigste sprudelstein installiert ist, stattdessen das ganze Geld in Fische gesteckt wurde, dazu fällt mir nichts ein. Hier wären 20 Euro deutlich besser angelegt gewesen. Zudem kostet eine Überwachung per gepuffertem sms-Sender auch nur 40 Euro. Zudem hätte ich persönlich bei urlaubsanwesenheit mit Sicherheit 2 Pumpen an unterschiedlichen Stromkreisen installiert.

über das Keschern und die Untersuchung danach möchte ich gar nicht reden. Ich denke die verbliebenen werden es auch sehr schwer haben....., im Video von heute sah ich dazu noch bakterielle Entzündungen bei einem Koi, da war wohl noch nicht in Ordnung. Ich denke mal das der Teich ohne grundreinigung abgedeckt worden ist und es deswegen brodelte. Denn der Mulm zersetzt sich unter der Verwendung von Sauerstoff. Das würde dann auch erklären warum am folgetag immer noch Zuwenig o2 vorhanden ist.

Die einzige Hilfe wäre hier ein sauerstoffkonzentrator oder eine o2-Flasche mit Regler.


----------



## mkburg (29. Feb. 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ein feiner Werbefilm. Da können sich die privaten Sender noch eine Scheibe von abschneiden.



Ich glaube nicht, das es in erster Linie ein Werbefilm ist.
Seh doch dass was  man draus lernen kann.
Bau dein Teich so, dass es deinem Fischen gut geht.
Und sehe nicht nur das schlechte im menschen.


----------



## muh.gp (29. Feb. 2016)

Tja, hinterher ist man immer schlauer...

Die bakteriellen Probleme würde ich eher der Verwesung der toten Fische zuschreiben, gleiches gilt auch für den niedrigen Sauerstoffgehalt. Die Geschichte mit der Grundreinigung vor dem Abdecken ist rein spekulativ. 

Klares Pro für die zwei Stromkreise, leider nicht immer so einfach umzusetzen. Zudem ist der Fall für mich ein weiteres Argument nicht direkt auf dem Wasser abzudecken. Nicht nur wegen dem Luftaustausch, sondern auch wegen der isolierenden Wirkung des Luftpolsters.

Den Besatz... da gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Für mich ist das immer eine Frage der Filterung und des Managements. Aber bei der hier gezeigten Dichte müssen für den Notfall einfach Sicherungen zur Stabilisierung des Teichs vorhanden sein.

Das Keschern... Ja, keineswegs zur Nachahmung geeignet, wurde aber auch mehrmals darauf hingewiesen, dass es so nicht gemacht werden sollte. Aber außergewöhnliche Situationen fordern manchmal außergewöhnliche Maßnahmen.

Zum Blog generell... Ich kann diese Meckerei wegen der Werbung nicht ganz nachvollziehen. MK ist ein Händler, der hier einen großen Aufwand betreibt und in den meisten Fällen viele Infos bietet. Da darf er dann auch gerne mal eine Werbung einblenden. Ich habe den Blogs schon viele Anregungen und Informationen zu meinem "Lieblings-Hobby" entnehmen können.


----------



## rollikoi (29. Feb. 2016)

Genau wegen solcher Sachen, die passieren wenn man einen totalen Überbesatz fährt, und dann die Technik ausfällt die das eh schon kippelige Gleichgewicht aufrecht hält kommt es zum großen Knall.
Solche Sachen nenne ich selbst verschuldet und spare mir mein Mitleid.
Aber es läßt mich  überlegen meinen Koibesatz (15 Stück von 40 - 65cm) auf 28000l um 2 - 3 Tiere zu reduzieren um cool und gelassen zu bleiben wenn der Strom mal ein paar Stunden ausfällt.

LG Bernd


----------



## marcus18488 (29. Feb. 2016)

Als alter Aquarianer betreibe ich am Teich genauso wie im Aquarium ein redundantes system. Alles doppelt über verschiedene Phasen, Stromzuleitungen. 
Wenn Luftpumpe ausfällt, geht die zweite noch. Bei Wasser das gleiche. 
Hatte auch noch nie Probleme wenn mal was ausfällt. 
Mein Teich wurde aber auch noch nie zugedeckt. Das erledigt die Natur im Winter mit
Eis von alleine


----------



## Bittscheidt (29. Feb. 2016)

Richtig, Bernd. Daher werde ich meine Besatz auch nur auf 30 erhöhen bei zukünftigen 65000 l ! So ist es besser für die Koi und ich kann mein Hobby auch besser geniessen !


----------



## Zacky (29. Feb. 2016)

Zwei Stromkreise ist die eine Sache, aber wenn die Hauptsicherung im Haus kommt, ist auch ein redundantes System nicht tragfähig. Man kann drüber nachdenken, ob eine Solarkonsole wenigstens die Belüftung aufrecht hält, aber auch bei aller Vorsicht kann es immer noch schief gehen. Selbst Fernüberwachungs- und Meldesysteme laufen über Strom und wenn der nicht da ist, gehen auch die DInger nicht mehr.

Die Geschichte sollte uns eine Lehre sein, wie abhängig wir uns von der Technik machen.


----------



## samorai (29. Feb. 2016)

Ich habe darauf verzichtet mir das Video an zu schauen. 
Bei uns läuft das 100 pro anders, der Nachbar schaut einmal pro Tag in den Teich wenn ich in den Urlaub fahre und auch andersherum, so etwas nennt man dann Nachbar-Schaftshilfe, und angerufen ist schnell mal wenn es "brennt".


----------



## tosa (29. Feb. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Zwei Stromkreise ist die eine Sache, aber wenn die Hauptsicherung im Haus kommt, ist auch ein redundantes System nicht tragfähig. Man kann drüber nachdenken, ob eine Solarkonsole wenigstens die Belüftung aufrecht hält, aber auch bei aller Vorsicht kann es immer noch schief gehen. Selbst Fernüberwachungs- und Meldesysteme laufen über Strom und wenn der nicht da ist, gehen auch die DInger nicht mehr.
> 
> Die Geschichte sollte uns eine Lehre sein, wie abhängig wir uns von der Technik machen.



Hallo Rico,

Die solarkonsole bringt nur was mit einem pufferakku und somit extrem teuer. Die Meldung könnte man mit einem sms-Modul mit Akku sicherstellen....

http://www.wiatec.de/shop/index.php?cPath=4

Dieses ist z.b. Bei mir in der filtersteuerung installiert. Zudem werden die 3-Phasen alle einzeln abgesichert. Du kennst mein filterhaus, da liegen 3-Phasen an, diese sind verteilt worden. Das schlimmste ist in meinen Augen dazwischen der fi schutzschalter. Aber selbst wenn eine Phase komplett ausfällt, so läuft in meinem Fall ein luftheber weiter. Von der Aufteilung:
1.phase: 1 LH und ebf
2.phase: 1 LH und eine belüfterpumpe
3.phase: 1 belüfterpumpe, brunnenpumpe, spülpumpe für ebf

Aber nach diesem Video werde ich mal über den eh schon angedachten Stromgenerator nachdenken, wir möchten so einen Mist nicht haben.


----------



## LotP (1. März 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Zum Blog generell... Ich kann diese Meckerei wegen der Werbung nicht ganz nachvollziehen. MK ist ein Händler, der hier einen großen Aufwand betreibt und in den meisten Fällen viele Infos bietet. Da darf er dann auch gerne mal eine Werbung einblenden. Ich habe den Blogs schon viele Anregungen und Informationen zu meinem "Lieblings-Hobby" entnehmen können.


Jo, muss ich zustimmen, ist eigentlich schon ein guter Blog, den ich auch gern anschau.
Klar, macht Werbung für ihr Futter und ab und zu zu den Genesisfiltern, aber im Großen und Ganzen immer wieder recht informativ.
Und im Gegensatz zu "Baumarkttierhändlern" hört man von dem nie "kipp das und das andere Produkt" in den Teich.


----------



## jolantha (1. März 2016)

Torsten, 
Du erinnerst mich mit Deiner  " Oberlehrerhaftigkeit " an meinen Opa, der war genauso, 
immer nur hätteste, hätteste ----



tosa schrieb:


> *Wenn ich jedoch sehe das dort der billigste sprudelstein installiert ist*,
> Es ist doch vollkommen egal, wie teuer sowas ist, wichtig ist doch nur, daß das System funktioniert !
> 
> *stattdessen das ganze Geld in Fische gesteckt wurde, dazu fällt mir nichts ein.  *
> ...


Hat er aber nicht gehabt, hinterher ist man immer schlauer .

Sorry, wenn du jetzt eingeschnappt bist, aber solche Beiträge helfen doch nun wirklich niemandem !


----------



## ThorstenC (1. März 2016)

Tosa zeigt doch nur einen allzu menschlichen "Trend" auf:
Große, schicke Fische....viele schicke Fische....die sicher auch teuer waren.

Und leider wird bei Teichbau und Technik nicht darüber nachgedacht, was bei einem überbesetzten Koiteich (kann man auch Massentierhaltung nennen...) mit den Tieren passiert, wenn man keine Reduntante Versorgung der Filter- und Belüftungsanlage hat.

Die Tips mit dem SMS Modul und der Sauerstoffflasche mit stromlos offenen Ventil sind doch gut.
Belüfter und Pumpen auf verschiedene Strom-Phasen zu verteilen clever.
Dann aber bitte den FI für jede Phase einzeln....

Das kann man allgemein in vielen, anderen Teichforen lesen:

-"Haben" wollen- "Zeigen" wollen....mein Auto, mein Haus, mein Teich, meine Fische...
-Teichbau darf nicht viel kosten, Filtertechnik auch nicht, Unterhaltskosten werden unterschätzt
-aber schwupps sind die ersten dicken Fische drin
-und - oh Wunder, manchmal vermehren die sich auch noch......

Und wer keine dicken Fische im Teich hat, sollte möglichst nicht anderen erklären, wie man zwei Abflussrohre ineinander steckt....

Leider sind wir Menschen manchmal nicht ganz rational.
Ich nehme mich davon nicht aus....mich haben meine Mädels damals "breitgequatscht" mit den 3 Köllekoi.
Ich hoffe nur, es sind alles Mädels oder Jungs.
Und: ich bin heilfroh momentan, nicht mehr Fische, Tiere im allgemeinen im Haushalt zu haben als eine Katze und drei Fische auf 120m³ Wasser.

Hauptsache im Supermarkt Eier aus Bodenhaltung und das Schnitzel aus dem Streichelzoo kaufen.....und daheim im Teich......lest Euch ruhig einmal durch die Koiforen durch...
Da sind einige mit kleinen Teichen und viel kg Fisch drin dabei.....funktioniert auch super, so lange die Technik läuft.

Mit den Bemerkungen oben zur Tierhaltung etc. meine ich niemand persönlich hier.

Ich kann es mir zur Zeit leisten, unseren Teich komplett ohne Filterung oder Belüftung einfach in Ruhe zu lassen.....
Viel Volumen, Pflanzzonen und wenig Fisch.


----------



## rollikoi (1. März 2016)

Ich fände es witzig wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.
In fast allen Foren in denen es um Teiche oder Koi geht wird über dieses Video diskutiert. Überall überschlägt man sich damit teure technische Lösungen zu finden um den offensichtlichen Überbesatz auch bei einem zeitlich begrenzten Stromausfall am Leben zu halten.
Dabei wäre die Lösung doch so einfach und billig, sie heißt angepasster Besatz oder auch weniger ist mehr.........(Sicherheit)

LG Bernd


----------



## Roeri (1. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ein erschreckendes Video finde ich, aber man sollte daraus für sich alles das rausfiltern was man zuhause nicht hat und möglicherweise abstellen muss um so einen Supergau sich zuersparen.
Aber nun ist wieder die leidige Diskusion wieveil Fisch auf wieviel Wasser?? Der eine sagt pro ersten Koi 5000 Liter der andere fängt mit 10000 Liter an und je weitere 1000 Liter.
Tja was ist nun richtig??


----------



## koiteich1 (1. März 2016)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Ich fände es witzig wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.
> In fast allen Foren in denen es um Teiche oder Koi geht wird über dieses Video diskutiert. Überall überschlägt man sich damit teure technische Lösungen zu finden um den offensichtlichen Überbesatz auch bei einem zeitlich begrenzten Stromausfall am Leben zu halten.
> *Dabei wäre die Lösung doch so einfach und billig, sie heißt angepasster Besatz oder auch weniger ist mehr.........(*Sicherheit)
> 
> LG Bernd



Genau darum geht es.
Fast jeder der einen Teich baut fängt klein an.
Auf die Ratschläge diesen doch etwas größer mit mehr Volumen zu bauen wird fast nich gehört denn:
es sollen ja nur ein *paar* Fische rein.
Erst sind es Goldis dann noch ein paar Koi dann die Goldis raus und dafür noch mehr Koi rein.
Aber keiner denkt daran das die Fische wachsen aber leider der Filter und das Wasservolumen nicht.
Das ganze geht dann auch noch über etliche Jahre gut (zum Glück)
Aber dann kommt es meist leider einmal so wie in dem Video !!!!!!!
Deshalb rate ich jedem dazu Ratschläge von erfahrenen Koihaltern anzunehmen gerade was den Besatz angeht und die Filterung.
Ausschließen kann man eigentlich nicht das irgendwann mal etwas passiert aber man kann es vermindern.

Ich wünsche wirklich Niemandem so einen Supergau wie in dem Video !!!!!
Aber wie schon geschrieben wurde regt das Video ja etliche zum nachdenken an.


----------



## rollikoi (1. März 2016)

Armin, da gebe ich dir recht, aber leider wird es immer Menschen geben die von Ratschlägen erfahrener Leute nix halten und sie in den Wind schlagen.
Genau so schlimm finde ich es wenn Leute als blutige Anfänger ein Forum betreten und nach wenigen Wochen andere beraten wollen und die eigenen Fehler anderen damit aufdrängen.

LG Bernd


----------



## Roeri (1. März 2016)

Hallo Armin,

alles richtig aber das schlimme ist ja finde ich zumindest, dass die Meinungen zwecks Volumen total unterschiedlich sind. Und was man auch leider sagen muss das viele Händler (meine persönliche Erfahrung) einfach garnet nachfragen was für einen Teich man hat (Größe) wenn sie einen Fische verkaufen (zählt anscheinend nur Dollar Dollar).
So nun, mein Becken 15000 Liter(nur für die Kois) 1,8m tief und 8000 Liter Pflanzenfilter dazugeschaltet in Reihe.
Wieviel Fisch???


----------



## tosa (1. März 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> wenn du jetzt eingeschnappt bist,



Hallo Anne,

bin ich nicht, keine Sorge.

Da du leider falsch zitiert hast, stelle ich es mal mit copy&taste ein.

*im Video von heute sah ich dazu noch bakterielle Entzündungen bei einem Koi, da war wohl noch nicht in Ordnung.
Ah, ja, und das war bei dem die Todesursache ?*

ich meinte das Video:
http://www.konishi-koi.com/kh/index.php?id=2892

dort sieht man es an einem Koi sehr kurz, dafür gut, an anderen sind auch ein paar Stellen. Von toten Koi hatte ich leider nichts gesagt.

*Wenn ich jedoch sehe das dort der billigste sprudelstein installiert ist, 
Es ist doch vollkommen egal, wie teuer sowas ist, wichtig ist doch nur, daß das System funktioniert !
*
Das ist eine sehr direkte Aussage von mir und hat was mit der Blasengröße zu tun. Nicht große Blasen sind der Garant für eine gute Sättigung, sondern eher sehr viele kleine Blasen. Und gerade bei einem sehr hohen Besatz sollte auf diesen grundlegenden physikalischen Kenntnisse sehr viel Wert gelegt werden.

Das sind die verwendeten:
http://koi-discount.de/technik/belu...iben-und-diffusor/hi-oxygen-luftscheiben.html

das wäre die bessere Wahl gewesen, da deutlich mehr und kleinere, feinere Blasen:
* defekter Link entfernt *

*Zudem kostet eine Überwachung per gepuffertem sms-Sender auch nur 40 Euro.
Da wüßte wohl die Mehrheit noch nicht einmal, wie das funktioniert , ich auf jeden Fall nicht . 
vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur besonders dumm
*
Ich denke mal nicht das du dazu zu dumm bist, funktioniert wie ein Handy, Prepaidkarte rein, Telefon-Nr. einspeichern und Stecker in die Steckdose stecken.

*Zudem hätte ich persönlich bei urlaubsanwesenheit mit Sicherheit 2 Pumpen an unterschiedlichen Stromkreisen installiert.
Da hat ja auch jeder die Möglichkeit zu 
*
Fast jeder hat eine extra Leitung für seinen Teich, dazu die meisten noch eine extra Leitung auf der Terrasse, dem Balkon, der Garage. Man legt einfach ein handelsübliches Verlängerungskabel an die Stelle der Pumpe und damit ist schon ein 2. Kreis vorhanden. Dazu muss man nicht einmal Elektriker sein.

*über das Keschern und die Untersuchung danach möchte ich gar nicht reden.
Aber Andeutungen in den Raum stellen, ist besonders effektiv*

naja, Andeutungen? dann guck dir mal das oben genannte Video an, purer Streß, auch wenn 5x gesagt wird das man es so nicht macht, genau dann sollte man es so nicht machen! Die zeit für eine der vorhandenen Tüten und hier den Koi hineinsetzen und dann in die Wanne ist vorhanden. Und dann bleibt noch die nächste Frage, warum alle gleichzeitig in eine Wanne?

so, liebe Anne, jetzt kannst du dich über meine Rückäusserung gerne auslassen.


----------



## Roeri (1. März 2016)

Hallo Torsten,

nur eines möchte ich hier noch sagen. Bitte vernünftig miteinander umgehen und keinen Streit. Den Satz hättest Dir sparen können.


tosa schrieb:


> so, liebe Anne, jetzt kannst du dich über meine Rückäusserung gerne auslassen



Wir sind alle hier um zulernen und Fehler abzustellen damit es unseren Schützlingen gut geht.
Deswegen sollten wir uns hier untereinander helfen und Ratschläge annehmen von denen die Erfahrung haben.


----------



## tosa (1. März 2016)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Dabei wäre die Lösung doch so einfach und billig, sie heißt angepasster Besatz oder auch weniger ist mehr.........(Sicherheit)



Hallo Bernd,

meine Meinung, aber da sind wir wieder bei "angepasster Fischbesatz", wo soll hierzu eine verlässliche Definition herkommen. Fast überall wird von 5000l für den 1. Koi und jeder weitere mit 1000l geredet. Demnach wäre der Überbesatz in dem betreffenden Teich eigentlich fast gar nicht vorhanden. Totto hatte hier mal mit Kg/1000l argumentiert. Aber alles genannte sind keine konkreten Zahlen, sondern aus Hörensagen, aus Foren etc..


----------



## tosa (1. März 2016)

Roeri schrieb:


> Den Satz hättest Dir sparen können.



Entschuldige Roeri, und auch Anne, 

das stimmt, das hätte ich anders formulieren können, war aber auch nicht böse oder aufstachelnd gemeint!


----------



## Roeri (1. März 2016)




----------



## koiteich1 (1. März 2016)

Roeri schrieb:


> Hallo Armin,
> 
> alles richtig aber das schlimme ist ja finde ich zumindest, dass die Meinungen zwecks Volumen total unterschiedlich sind. Und was man auch leider sagen muss das viele Händler (meine persönliche Erfahrung) einfach garnet nachfragen was für einen Teich man hat (Größe) wenn sie einen Fische verkaufen (zählt anscheinend nur Dollar Dollar).
> *So nun, mein Becken 15000 Liter(nur für die Kois) 1,8m tief und 8000 Liter Pflanzenfilter dazugeschaltet in Reihe.
> Wieviel Fisch???*



Was soll man darauf antworten?
ich für mich würde da max. 10 Koi von der Größe ca. 40cm paddeln lassen.
wenn die größer werden muss ich reduzieren.
Es hängt aber von vielem ab:
Wie sind meine wasserwerte bei starker Fütterung?
Sind die dann an der Grenze oder gibt es noch Luft nach oben.
Wie sieht es mit dem Sauerstoffgehalt unter allen Bedingungen aus.
Wichtig auch was packt dein Filter.
und ganz wichtig das der Teich wie hier bei Stromausfall auch mal max ein tag im Sommer ohne Technik aus kommen kann.
Deswegen ein klein bisschen Fingerspitzengefühl sollte man mit dem Besatz schon haben.
Doch meistens denkt man das sieht doch so gut aus da passen noch 2-3 Koi rein bis es dann ..............


----------



## Roeri (1. März 2016)

Hallo Armin,

danke für Deine Antwort also weiss ich ja erstmal was ich alles noch prüfen sollte


----------



## LotP (1. März 2016)

ich finde, dass das jetzt alles etwas sehr aufgebauscht wird.
Persönlich würde ich zwar meinen Teich auch nicht so stark besetzten, aber man muss auch ehrlicherweise zugeben, dass das technisch schon alles möglich ist.
Wenn man den Blog öfter anschaut, sieht man auch was die vorgestellten Teiche alle für Filteranlagen haben. Und die sind idR schon ganz was anderes als man hier im Forum sieht. Das meiste hier ist wirklich Hobbylevel (egal wieviele kostbare Arbeitsstunden man jetzt reingesteckt hat). Wenn man die Teiche im Blog anschaut, sind das eigentlich immer schon fast industrielle Anlagen.
Auch so, wenn ich hier lese " mir passiert das nicht, ich hab Nachbarn..." c'mon erst anschaun, dann schreiben... Die hatten jemanden der täglich nachschaut, also wenns nen "unwissenden" Nachbarn hast, ist der Ausgang nicht anders.

Will nicht sagen, dass die alles richtig gemacht haben - offensichtlich haben sie's nicht - aber der Aufruhr ist teils schon übertrieben.

Lauter "Hauptsache draufschlagen"-Argumente:


tosa schrieb:


> *Wenn ich jedoch sehe das dort der billigste sprudelstein installiert ist,
> Es ist doch vollkommen egal, wie teuer sowas ist, wichtig ist doch nur, daß das System funktioniert !
> *
> Das ist eine sehr direkte Aussage von mir und hat was mit der Blasengröße zu tun. Nicht große Blasen sind der Garant für eine gute Sättigung, sondern eher sehr viele kleine Blasen. Und gerade bei einem sehr hohen Besatz sollte auf diesen grundlegenden physikalischen Kenntnisse sehr viel Wert gelegt werden.
> ...


Also wenn das den Unterschied machen würde, würden allg. wesentlich mehr Koi sterben



tosa schrieb:


> *Zudem hätte ich persönlich bei urlaubsanwesenheit mit Sicherheit 2 Pumpen an unterschiedlichen Stromkreisen installiert.
> Da hat ja auch jeder die Möglichkeit zu
> *
> Fast jeder hat eine extra Leitung für seinen Teich, dazu die meisten noch eine extra Leitung auf der Terrasse, dem Balkon, der Garage. Man legt einfach ein handelsübliches Verlängerungskabel an die Stelle der Pumpe und damit ist schon ein 2. Kreis vorhanden. Dazu muss man nicht einmal Elektriker sein.


Langfristig nicht praktikabel und glaube auch langfristig nicht wirklich erlaubt/bzw sicher.




tosa schrieb:


> *über das Keschern und die Untersuchung danach möchte ich gar nicht reden.
> Aber Andeutungen in den Raum stellen, ist besonders effektiv*
> 
> naja, Andeutungen? dann guck dir mal das oben genannte Video an, purer Streß, auch wenn 5x gesagt wird das man es so nicht macht, genau dann sollte man es so nicht machen! Die zeit für eine der vorhandenen Tüten und hier den Koi hineinsetzen und dann in die Wanne ist vorhanden. Und dann bleibt noch die nächste Frage, warum alle gleichzeitig in eine Wanne?


Warum sollte er die Koi in die Tüten stetzen, wenn sie Abstriche etc machen wollen?
Was spricht denn gegen eine gemeinsame Wanne? Kreuzverkeimung etc ist da kein Thema mehr.


----------



## rollikoi (1. März 2016)

Es ist wohl schwierig da die richtige Formel zu finden, zu viele Parameter spielen da mit hinein.
Aber ich sag mal unter 10m³ würde ich an Koi und deren Haltung keinen Gedanken verschwenden. Denn Koi werden groß und sollten dementsprechend Schwimmraum haben.
Und seien wir ehrlich, große oder zu viele Fische im kleinen Teich sehen einfach nur sch..... aus.

LG Bernd


----------



## jolantha (1. März 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> so, liebe Anne, jetzt kannst du dich über meine Rückäusserung gerne auslassen.



Mach ich ! 
Danke für Deine jetzt ausführlichen Erklärungen


----------



## tosa (1. März 2016)

LotP schrieb:


> Also wenn das den Unterschied machen würde, würden allg. wesentlich mehr Koi sterben



Hallo Säp,

das war auf den betreffenden Fall. Nur die EPDM-Ausströmer haben ein ganz anderes, viel feineres Blasenbild, damit erreichst du einen deutlich besseren Sauerstoffeintrag.
Mal zur Info:
http://www.zooroyal.de/ratgeber/teich/alles-rund-um-sauerstoff-teichbelueftung/



LotP schrieb:


> Langfristig nicht praktikabel und glaube auch langfristig nicht wirklich erlaubt/bzw sicher.



also wir schaffen nicht mehr als 3 Wochen Urlaub am Stück, von daher finde ich das sehr praktikabel und auch schnell umsetzbar. Langfristig und dauerhaft bin ich voll deiner Meinung, sollte für so etwas eine andere Lösung gesucht werden.



LotP schrieb:


> Warum sollte er die Koi in die Tüten stetzen, wenn sie Abstriche etc machen wollen?


zieht man geschwächte und angeschlagene Koi so durch den Teich? bringt sie so in eine Wanne? Wenn man keinen Umsetzschlauch zur Verfügung hat, tut es auch eine entsprechende Tüte, die ist zudem für die Fische noch schonender!



LotP schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen eine gemeinsame Wanne? Kreuzverkeimung etc ist da kein Thema mehr.


naja, in dem Zustand wie die Fische waren legt man ganz viele in eine Wanne, zum Glück das das kein Streß für einen Fisch ist, in der Wanne wahrscheinlich der 02-Gehalt rapide abnimmt, trotz Sprudelstein!


----------



## S.Reiner (1. März 2016)

Hallo
den Film habe ich bis zum ersten Bild geschaut den Rest Gelesen
aber ich weiß das so was Täglich in Deutschland vorkommt
Die gründe liegen aber etwas anders
den so ein Koi kann bei guter Pflege locker 60 -80 Jahre alt werden
eigentlich sollten wir alle doch dann mindesten so Alt werden wie die Geliebten Fische
da werden dann so manche Teiche einfach vergessen
das kommt öfter vor als das Problem aus dem Video


----------



## senator20_2000 (1. März 2016)

Also, also erstes finde ICH bei dem Video die Werbung vollig daneben !!
desweiteren wenn er (okay ich kenn ihn nicht) so ein fachmann ist, warum war der teich bei den doch sehr milden temperaturen so abgedeckt ?
ICH (okay so viele Jahre Teich erfahrung hab ich nicht, aber über 20 Jahre Aquarium) sehe das Problem in den dämmplatten, wären die nicht da gewesen wäre doch der Gasaustausch ohne größere Probleme möglich gewesen auch ohne zusätzliche belüftung, sie wären "einfach" erst mal aufgetaucht um Luft zu schnappen, oder nicht?
Was mir noch auf gefallen ist die 1/2 der fische hat soweit man erkennen kann klare Augen, somit kann deren Tot ja nur max 24h her sein, oder das Teichwasser ist sehr Kalt.
Was Mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, die Kois haben fast alle ein geöffnetes After, verdauungsprobleme??


----------



## LotP (1. März 2016)

senator20_2000 schrieb:


> Also, also erstes finde ICH bei dem Video die Werbung vollig daneben !!
> desweiteren wenn er (okay ich kenn ihn nicht) so ein fachmann ist, warum war der teich bei den doch sehr milden temperaturen so abgedeckt ?
> ICH (okay so viele Jahre Teich erfahrung hab ich nicht, aber über 20 Jahre Aquarium) sehe das Problem in den dämmplatten, wären die nicht da gewesen wäre doch der Gasaustausch ohne größere Probleme möglich gewesen auch ohne zusätzliche belüftung, sie wären "einfach" erst mal aufgetaucht um Luft zu schnappen, oder nicht?
> Was mir noch auf gefallen ist die 1/2 der fische hat soweit man erkennen kann klare Augen, somit kann deren Tot ja nur max 24h her sein, oder das Teichwasser ist sehr Kalt.
> Was Mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, die Kois haben fast alle ein geöffnetes After, verdauungsprobleme??


Ist nicht sein Teich.
Er selbst ist Koihändler, welcher dann mit seinen Blog oft Teiche von Kunden vorstellt. Von dem her kann man ihm eigentlich keinen Vorwurf machen.

Selbst auch kein Fan von komplett mit Dämmplatten abdecken. Aber ich nehme auch an, dass hier auch beim Filter kein Luftaustausch gegeben war. und dieser auch mehr oder weniger Luftdicht verschloßen war.

Denke das bei gedrosselter Filteranlage wenn die Luftzugang gehabt hätte das Abdecken mit den Platten auch nicht so probelematisch gewesen wäre.
Aber klar, wenn das alles (inkl. Filter) luftdicht verschlossen wird hat's der frische Sauerstoff schwer


----------



## Teich4You (2. März 2016)

Nochmal zur Klarstellung, es waren nach Aussage von MK rund 200kg Fisch auf 20Kubik. Jetzt hat der Teichbesitzer auch noch grosse Teile der Wasseroberfläche abgedeckt so das weder Sauerstoff noch Licht rein konnten, dadurch brauchen sämtliche Algen und Pflanzen nun auch noch Sauerstoff anstatt welchen zu erzeugen und zu allem Überfluss hat er auch noch geheizt. Ich glaube das die Sauerstoffwerte auch mit laufender Belüftung schon äusserst miserabel waren, aber eben zum überleben grade noch ausreichten, dann knall es natürlich richtig wenn die Belüftung ausfällt.


----------



## rollikoi (2. März 2016)

Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, wenn ich einen derartigen Überbesatz im Teich habe der nur mit viel Technik am Leben zu halten ist kracht es eben irgendwann wenn mal was ausfällt.
Vielleicht kann ich etwas vorbeugen in dem ich eine Notstromversorgung installiere aber das ist eine trügerische Sicherheit denn vor Gerätedefekten schützt sie nicht.

Sicherer ist, man bleibt Koihalter mit überschaubarem Besatz als das man zum Koisammler mit Hang zum Überbesatz mutiert.
In diesem Sinne, weniger ist mehr.

LG Bernd


----------



## Bittscheidt (2. März 2016)

Genau so sehe ich das auch !


----------



## der_odo (2. März 2016)

Hallo.
Welche Sicherungsmaßnahmen habt ihr denn in eurer Teichversorgung verbaut?
Welchen "Spannungswächter" habt ihr gewählt? 
Kann man die Sauerstoff- Notversorgung (O2-Flasche mit Magnetventil) als Set kaufen oder muss man sich die Komponenten zusammenkaufen?


----------



## tosa (2. März 2016)

Hallo Christian,

In meinem Fall:
1. im filterhaus liegen 3 Phasen an, diese wurden aufgeteilt, so das immer 1lh auf einer eigenen Phase liegt
2. zusätzlich wurden die Terrasse mit einer eigenen Leitung vom sicherungskadten versehen, hieran sind membranpumpen angeschlossen.
3. sms-Modul bei Störung und Stromausfall mit pufferakku ist in meiner filtersteuerung integriert und informiert sicher.
4. jeder LH hat eine eigene membranpumpe, jede biokammer auch eine eigene.
Geplant:
Stromaggregat was die Stromversorgung bei Ausfall im filterhaus automatisch übernimmt.


----------



## tosa (2. März 2016)

O2 Flasche mit magnetventil musst du dir selber zusammenstellen.

-o2 Flasche kann man mieten/kaufen
-Regler dazukaufen
-magnetventil für Gase, 220v Stromlos offen
Dahinter dann die Verteilung zu den belüftungssteinen.


----------



## Michael H (2. März 2016)

Hallo

Soviel zum Thema , und dann wird hier empfohlen nur ein 3x1,5 oder 3x2,5 ins Filterhaus / Keller zu legen .


----------



## der_odo (2. März 2016)

Michael,  ich habe auch nur ein 3adriges Kabel gezogen.
Meine Frau wird sich freuen, wenn ich sage, dass ich ein 5adriges verlegen will und wieder den Rasen rausruppe.


----------



## Michael H (2. März 2016)

der_odo schrieb:


> Michael,  ich habe auch nur ein 3adriges Kabel gezogen.
> Meine Frau wird sich freuen, wenn ich sage, dass ich ein 5adriges verlegen will und wieder den Rasen rausruppe.


Hallo 
Das Funktionier ja auch ohne Probleme mit einem 3 adrigem Kabel . Aber hier sieht man mal was passieren kann wenn' s Passiert . Dein Rasen ist nach 1 Monat wieder nachgewachsen und man sieht von der Aktion nichts mehr .


----------



## tosa (2. März 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Soviel zum Thema , und dann wird hier empfohlen nur ein 3x1,5 oder 3x2,5 ins Filterhaus / Keller zu legen .



5x4mm2, von der Leitung bin ich Safe, aber ich sehe hier immer die fi schutzschalter als das schwächste Glied in der Reihe. Die lösen schon beim kleinsten fehlerstrom aus und man merkt es halt dummerweise nicht sofort, leider. Das hat einem befreundeten koihändler mal 5 Becken Koi über Nacht gekostet. Von daher haben wir da dann vorgesorgt.

Jetzt ist nur die Frage welches stromaggregat automatisch zuschaltet....


----------



## trampelkraut (2. März 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Jetzt ist nur die Frage welches stromaggregat automatisch zuschaltet....



Wie wäre es damit?
http://www.endress-stromerzeuger.de/uploads/media/Notstromversorgung_de_02.pdf


----------



## mitch (3. März 2016)

der_odo schrieb:


> dass ich ein 5adriges verlegen will und wieder den Rasen rausruppe


Hi Christian,
leg dann das neue Kabel gleich in ein Leerrohr (oder am besten gleich 2 eingraben)
man(n) weiß ja nie, was noch alles dazukommt


----------



## muh.gp (3. März 2016)

Blog hin, Werbung her, genau diese Diskussionen sind es doch, die die Geschichte auslösen sollte.

Ich werde meine bisher sehr dürftige Stromversorgung in diesem Sommer auf alle Fälle verbessern. Das Motto wird dann ganz klar "lieber etwas mehr als zu wenig" lauten.


----------



## lollo (3. März 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> aber ich sehe hier immer die fi schutzschalter als das schwächste Glied in der Reihe


Hallo,

ne, ne, das ist deine Lebensversicherung. Wenn du deine Anlage ordentlich und mit vernünftigen Geräten bestückt hast, spricht der FI doch nur im Fehlerfall an.
Es nützt dir auch die beste Aufteilung deiner Phasen nichts, wenn dein Energieversorger ausfällt, da läuft dann gar nichts mehr, und das kann verdammt lange dauern.


----------



## koiteich1 (3. März 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Es nützt dir auch die beste Aufteilung deiner Phasen nichts, wenn dein Energieversorger ausfällt, da läuft dann gar nichts mehr, und das kann verdammt lange dauern



und dann wird es verdammt teuer ein Aggregat zu kaufen das in diesem Fall bei Strom aus von alleine anspringt.
Verschiedene Leitungen zu legen ist das wenigste Problem und sollte jeder haben (fast jeder)
Aber wer stellt sich so ein Aggregat für 1500-2000€ hin (Preis nur geschätzt)

Ich hatte ja auch immer 2 Pumpen an verschiedenen Stromkreisen angeschlossen.
Jetzt im Winter läuft nur eine.Obwohl die Belüftung extra abgesichert ist würde es mir leider nichts nützen da ich im Filter belüfte und mein System
Halbschwerkraft ist.
Wird aber dieses Jahr komplett umgebaut und auch wieder mit 2 Pumpen betrieben.


----------



## ThorstenC (3. März 2016)

FI sehe ich als absolut notwendig an....

Mit den 3 Phasen und Aufteilung nützt es nichts, wenn man einen FI für alle 3 Phasen eingebaut hat...

Abhilfe schaffen da eben 3 einzelne Fi- Schalter für jede Phase einzeln.
Genauso wie Lastsicherungen (aber nur, wenn wirklich nur "230V" genutzt wird und nicht noch eine 380V- Steckdose dranhängt).

Und die FI machen auch nur Sinn, wenn man dort, wo elektrische Geräte im Wasser sind (UV, Pumpen, TF) auch eine Erdung des Teichwassers erfolgt.


----------



## troll20 (3. März 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Und die FI machen auch nur Sinn, wenn man dort, wo elektrische Geräte im Wasser sind (UV, Pumpen, TF) auch eine Erdung des Teichwassers erfolgt.


Der FI mißt einen Fehlerstrom und der kann auch bei einer Heckenschere oder Bohrmaschine auftreten. 
Und Zappeln macht keinen Spaß


----------



## tosa (3. März 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Es nützt dir auch die beste Aufteilung deiner Phasen nichts, wenn dein Energieversorger ausfällt, da läuft dann gar nichts mehr, und das kann verdammt lange dauern.


zum Glück bisher erst einmal auf vorherige Ansage..... die lieferten dann nach Aufforderung freiwillig ein Aggregat.



lollo schrieb:


> ne, ne, das ist deine Lebensversicherung. Wenn du deine Anlage ordentlich und mit vernünftigen Geräten bestückt hast, spricht der FI doch nur im Fehlerfall an.


ich weiß, wollte diesen auch nicht in Abrede stellen. eigentlich ist alles gut bestückt, wenn dann kommt er mal im haus, nicht vom filterhaus. bestes Beispiel ist ja inzwischen die Glühlampe in einer Stehlampe, welche ja nach der vde mit in den fi einbezogen sein soll.


----------



## tosa (3. März 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Mit den 3 Phasen und Aufteilung nützt es nichts, wenn man einen FI für alle 3 Phasen eingebaut hat...


Teich hat inzwischen je Phase einen eigenen fi.


----------



## Teich4You (3. März 2016)

Und welches sind die Aggregatgruppen, die du einzeln üder einen FI laufen lässt?
Also welche Geräte sind zusammen an einem FI?


----------



## ghoul09 (3. März 2016)

Ok bei soviel Technik in der "Outdoor Aquaristik" (passt in meinen Augen besser, als es plump Gartenteich zu nennen), warum denn kein eigenes Kraftwerk bauen, so eine Tihange - Taschenversion hätte doch was. Das Teichwasser kann dann den Reaktor kühlen und nebenbei gibt es immer einen warmen Teich. Selbst ein kleiner Austritt von Strahlung könnte noch für einen Wachstumsschub der Fische sorgen und den Wert der Kois ungemein steigern


----------



## tosa (3. März 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Also welche Geräte sind zusammen an einem FI?



ohne jetzt genau auf die Phasen-Nummerierung zu achten:
1. Phase
1x Thomas 200 Membran, 1x Secoh 100 Membran, 1x Genesis Tauch-UVC
2. Phase
1x Thomas 200 Membran, 1x Secoh 100 Membran, 1x Genesis Tauch-UVC
3. Phase
Teichsteuerung, Brunnenpumpe, Filter, Spülpumpe vom Filter, Thomas 150 für Teichbelüftung

Alle Phasen sind direkt im Hausanschluss abgenommen worden.


----------



## tosa (3. März 2016)

ghoul09 schrieb:


> Ok bei soviel Technik in der "Outdoor Aquaristik" (passt in meinen Augen besser, als es plump Gartenteich zu nennen), warum denn kein eigenes Kraftwerk bauen, so eine Tihange - Taschenversion hätte doch was. Das Teichwasser kann dann den Reaktor kühlen und nebenbei gibt es immer einen warmen Teich. Selbst ein kleiner Austritt von Strahlung könnte noch für einen Wachstumsschub der Fische sorgen und den Wert der Kois ungemein steigern



wäre ne Idee, danke für den Tipp, werde mal versuchen ne Baugenehmigung zu beantragen.


----------



## troll20 (3. März 2016)

Torsten das muß ja nicht gleich ein AKW sein, aber so eine kleine Brennstoffzelle. Wasserstoff / O2 in Flasche mit Magnetventil ........


----------



## lollo (3. März 2016)

ghoul09 schrieb:


> Selbst ein kleiner Austritt von Strahlung könnte noch für einen Wachstumsschub der Fische sorgen


Hallo,

noch mehr verstrahlen, die Japaner kommen doch schon verstrahlt hier an, und werden deshalb so groß.


----------



## tosa (3. März 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Torsten das muß ja nicht gleich ein AKW sein, aber so eine kleine Brennstoffzelle. Wasserstoff / O2 in Flasche mit Magnetventil ........



Klar reicht die o2 Flasche bei den meisten Teichen, nur ich persönlich bin kein Fan davon, technischer Sauerstoff ist schon echt Heavy im Teich. Hatte das vor Jahren mal in der 10m3 innenhälterung ausprobiert und die o2 Sättigung mit einer iks mitgemessen. Die Sättigung ging innerhalb kürzester Zeit brutal nach oben.

Außerdem kann ich ja in rheinsberg noch ein paar teile abholen



lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> noch mehr verstrahlen, die Japaner kommen doch schon verstrahlt hier an, und werden deshalb so groß.



Aber klar doch wenn das so geht spare ich ja Futter....


----------



## troll20 (3. März 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Klar reicht die o2 Flasche bei den meisten Teichen, nur ich persönlich bin kein Fan davon, technischer Sauerstoff ist schon echt Heavy im Teich. Hatte das vor Jahren mal in der 10m3 innenhälterung ausprobiert und die o2 Sättigung mit einer iks mitgemessen. Die Sättigung ging innerhalb kürzester Zeit brutal nach oben.


Nich zum belüften Torsten, sondern um Strom zu produzieren und als Abfall hast du gleich H2O für den nächsten Wasserwechsel


----------



## tosa (3. März 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nich zum belüften Torsten, sondern um Strom zu produzieren und als Abfall hast du gleich H2O für den nächsten Wasserwechsel


Ah ja......, neeee, lass mal gut sein, bin mehr für strahlen...


----------



## Udo1 (6. März 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Teich hat inzwischen je Phase einen eigenen fi.


Ich bin ja noch ganz neu hier und komme direkt mit einer Frage:
Da du scheibst das dein Strom direkt vom Hausanschluss kommt wie geht das dann mit dem Zähler?
Und wie soll das gehen mit den einzelnen FI pro Phase bei einer 5 x 4 Leitung?
Das geht doch gar nicht, entweder hat man einen 4 pol. Fi oder mehrere 2 pol. Fi


tosa schrieb:


> ohne jetzt genau auf die Phasen-Nummerierung zu achten:
> 
> Alle Phasen sind direkt im Hausanschluss abgenommen worden.





tosa schrieb:


> Teich hat inzwischen je Phase einen eigenen fi.


Viele Grüße Udo


----------



## trampelkraut (6. März 2016)

Hallo Udo!

Tosa schreibt ja das jede Phase einen eigenen FI besitzt. Ich denke nicht das Tosa Strom klaut. Also wird er den Strom an der Hauptverteilung nach dem Zähler abgenommen haben. Die Leitung 5 x 4 wird zu einer Unterverteilung führen wo die  3 Phasen, der Nullleiter und der Schutzleiter auf drei Anschlüsse aufgeteilt werden. Nach der Aufteilung werden die FI Schutzschalter sitzen.

Warum sollte das nicht funktionieren?


----------



## tosa (6. März 2016)

Hallo Udo,

Genauso wie es Roland beschrieben hat.


----------



## LotP (7. März 2016)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmMok2waMGM_


----------



## Michael H (7. März 2016)

Hallo

Und davon das er ein wenig Viel Koi im Teich hatte , kein Wort .....


----------



## troll20 (7. März 2016)

Stellt sich mir nur eine Frage, warum sterben die Fische (auch Koi) in so vielen Kleingartenteichen nicht zu hundert-tausenden jedes Jahr, wenn die Oberfläche zufriert.
Dazu die doch eigentlich immer so hoch kritisierte schwache Filterung, viel zu kleine Becken usw.
????????


----------



## Tottoabs (7. März 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Stellt sich mir nur eine Frage, warum sterben die Fische (auch Koi) in so vielen Kleingartenteichen nicht zu hundert-tausenden jedes Jahr, wenn die Oberfläche zufriert.
> Dazu die doch eigentlich immer so hoch kritisierte schwache Filterung, viel zu kleine Becken usw.
> ????????


Die Fische lassen sich eben nur mit viel Technik so stapeln.......


----------



## LotP (7. März 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Stellt sich mir nur eine Frage, warum sterben die Fische (auch Koi) in so vielen Kleingartenteichen nicht zu hundert-tausenden jedes Jahr, wenn die Oberfläche zufriert.
> Dazu die doch eigentlich immer so hoch kritisierte schwache Filterung, viel zu kleine Becken usw.
> ????????


Gut, einerseits befürchte ich schon, dass das einiges an Koibesatz jährlich draufgeht. Die Besitzer werden sich nur wahrscheinlich anschließend nicht hier (oder in ähnlichen Foren) informieren, sondern einfach im April neue aus dem Baumarkt holen.

Andererseits sollte man in dem speziellen Fall auch bedenken, dass der Besitzer bei 20° (!) C überwintert hat. Heißt, dass der bestimmt ordentlich gefüttert hat und auch die Koi ziemlich aktiv gewesen sein sollten.

Wenn z.B. meine bei 5-6° C mal 1-2 Monate bei geschlossener Eisdecke am Boden chillen, passiert nicht allzuviel. (Wobei dank Bepflanzung  und leichter Wasserbewegung inkl. Filterung das ganze ganz andere Voraussetzungen sind)


----------



## Roland O. (7. März 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Stellt sich mir nur eine Frage, warum sterben die Fische (auch Koi) in so vielen Kleingartenteichen nicht zu hundert-tausenden jedes Jahr, wenn die Oberfläche zufriert.
> Dazu die doch eigentlich immer so hoch kritisierte schwache Filterung, viel zu kleine Becken usw.
> ????????


Hallo Rene,
deine Frage ist durchaus berechtigt - denselber Gedanken habe/hatte ich auch. Erstens war der Teich nicht vollständig abgedeckt - Teichbälle haben relativ viel freie Fläche zwischen den Bällen(denke dass da höchstens 60-70% voll zugedeckt sind). Dies widerspricht dann auch der Tatsache, dass bei sinkendem Sauerstoffgehalt mehr Sauerstoff aus der Umgebung ins Wasser eingetragen wird.
Was man natürlich nicht vergessen sollte - der Fischbesatz war für das Volumen enorm. Große Koi haben hier schon einen ganz anderen Sauerstoffbedarf, als einige Koi mit 30-50cm in einem Gartenteich. Und, wenn im Gartenteich das Wasservolumen nicht mehr zur Gesamtmasse Koi passt, dann passiert genau das was man im MK-Blog sehen konnte. 
Ein Nachbar von mir, hat nach einem guten Wachstumsjahr seiner Koi den gesamten Bestand im Winter auf Grund von Sauerstoffmangel verloren, allerdings war der Teich hier zugefroren und es wurde nicht gefiltert!

Nur ehrlich gesagt, habe ich auch das Gefühl das uns bezüglich dieses beinahe Totalausfalls nicht die gesamte Wahrheit erzählt wurde!

lg
Roland


----------



## muh.gp (7. März 2016)

Immer wieder nett, wie hier spekuliert wird...


----------



## troll20 (7. März 2016)

Roland O. schrieb:


> Nur ehrlich gesagt, habe ich auch das Gefühl das uns bezüglich dieses beinahe Totalausfalls nicht die gesamte Wahrheit erzählt wurde


Danke das ich diese Vermutung meiner seits bestätigt sehe.


----------



## troll20 (7. März 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Immer wieder nett, wie hier spekuliert wird...


Ja Holger, so ist das halt wenn man seine Erfahrungen nicht in den Konsens mit anderen bekommt.
Schon hinterfragt man die Situation um auch daraus zu lernen


----------



## muh.gp (7. März 2016)

Mag schon sein, aber wenn ich den heutigen Blog dazu ansehe, dann wird z.B. von 10 Grad Wassertemperatur gesprochen. Hier wird ein paar Beiträge weiter oben von "20 Grad (!)" und "bestimmt ordentlich gefüttert" geschrieben. Diese zwei Aussagen und die daraus resultierenden Rahmenbedingungen sind schon grundverschieden. 

Dazu wurde der bedauerliche Fall im Rahmen eines Seminars am Samstag natürlich auch besprochen und dort konnte ich mir die Meinung einer der betreuenden Ärztinnen anhören. Und diese spiegelte eben das wider, was im heutigen Blog dargestellt wurde.

Und genau daher rührt meine "Spekulations-Aussage"...  nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Sicherlich ist es verständlich, dass hier, und damit meine ich auch mich selbst, mit vielen Teichen im Eigenbau die Besatzfrage eine große Rolle spielt. Aber ich habe inzwischen auch die ein oder andere High-End-Anlage gesehen und das ist einfach nochmals eine andere Dimension. Ob an dem Unglücksteich eine solche Anlage am Laufen war, weiß ich nicht und lasse mich darüber auch nicht aus. Wäre ja wieder nur Spekulation... 

Grundsätzlich bin ich aber Meinung, dass das Wohlergehen der Fische in erster Linie vom Management eines Teichs abhängt und erst dann von der eigentlichen Größe. Das dieser Weg dann aber auch Gefahren mit sich bringt, wissen wir alle und konnten es in den letzten Tagen mit traurigen Bildern auch sehen. Sehr, sehr bedauerlich, aber ehrlich gesagt möchte ich nicht wissen, wieviele auch hier in diesem Winter der schwankenden Temperaturen große Probleme hatten oder noch haben und darüber den Mantel des Schweigens hüllen. Aber jetzt spekuliere ich selber...


----------



## LotP (7. März 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Mag schon sein, aber wenn ich den heutigen Blog dazu ansehe, dann wird z.B. von 10 Grad Wassertemperatur gesprochen. Hier wird ein paar Beiträge weiter oben von "20 Grad (!)" und "bestimmt ordentlich gefüttert" geschrieben. Diese zwei Aussagen und die daraus resultierenden Rahmenbedingungen sind schon grundverschieden.
> 
> Dazu wurde der bedauerliche Fall im Rahmen eines Seminars am Samstag natürlich auch besprochen und dort konnte ich mir die Meinung einer der betreuenden Ärztinnen anhören. Und diese spiegelte eben das wider, was im heutigen Blog dargestellt wurde.
> 
> ...



oh, da hast recht - das mit den 20° hab ich mit nem anderen Video durcheinander gebracht.


----------

